# Need Food Advice



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,

It's Magnet's third day with us and he's making progress with wee wee pad training (I only have to clean up a few messes yesterday). He's also doing well with his crate. But now he is not eating his food. 

We started mixing his food from the breeder with Royal Canin puppy. We tried warm water and hand feeding him. He seemed to like it on the first day but the 2nd day he ate less and less of his food. I added grated carrots last night, he probably ate a little more than 1/2 a cup. More than what he had before. We tried that again this morning, he ate about 5 bites and stopped. My bf then handfed him but after a few bites he didn't eat anymore. He showed more likeness to his water than his food. 

I hope you all can help me answering this question so that Magnet eats. I'm worried. I want him to get enough nutrition for him to grow healthy (not so much about gaining weight)

What other brands of food (wet/dry/mix) have you tried and how did your Vs like it? 

Any tips how to entice him more?

I've been feeding him around 5:00 am. 12:00 and 7:00. Are those meal times ok? (My day starts at 4:00 am usually) I play with him first to exercise him before he eats. 

He's 9 weeks old at 12 lbs. I won't get his lab result until tomorrow but other than that the vet said he's in good shape.

Any suggestions are highly appreciated!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dog food is important at this point. 

RC is pretty much next to garbage, loaded with outsourced proteins and carbs (big no no) 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter was pretty picky when he was younger. A Nutro rep suggested their Natural Choice Venison. We tried it and he never once balked at eating again. Now he'll eat most anything.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Magnet,
We have an 11 wk old pup, and he is at about 16 lbs. and he eats like a horse, your pup 12 lbs at 9 wks sound just fine to me. Our other pup was 9 lbs at 8 wks. We are feeding Fergy Kirkland puppy chow, the breeder recommended going through at least 2 bags before switching him off it, as long as he eats we will most likely keep him on it. It has a high rating and is on the preferred dog food list. We do add " Natural Balance" dog food roll (it looks like a big salami at the pet store), a little goes a long way, I just crumble it into the kibble and he chows down, we feed him 4 times a day. He also loves "Texas Hold-um" freeze dried lamb lung for treats ( they look like ugly thick brown chips). It isn't quite as rich as freeze dried liver (which he goes nuts for)... this is gross, but the reason I slowed using the liver is because IMO it was causing him to turn around after pooping and chomp his own stool... YUK! since I have cut out the liver, he is not doing that. He loves to chew (dah) so I found some small Bully sticks...he doesn't much care for the kongs I bought, even when I put the good stuff in them, but he really loves chewing on those stuffed shin bones that cost about 5$ at the pet store, and come in different flavors. They keep him busy for quite a while. Oh had he loves his antler.
Keep us posted, and if you find something Magnet really loves... please share with me so I can try it on Mr. Ferguson.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. He is trying wellness now. He eats more than what he used to but still small amount. He seemed to go more for his water and wet food. I will try your suggestions next if this doesn't work.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

I got an update from the vet. Magnet has roundworm. That's probably why he's not eating well. I started medicating today. Hopefully he feels better really soon.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update like to hear the little buggers are well cared for. 

Just on case, runny stomach can be stopped with a little pumpkin.


----------

